# North Carolina



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

So will this be the year? I hope so! LET IT SNOW SON!!!!


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

Wheres our snow? I may need to head back north!


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Here is a site that you can check your snowfall averages:

http://lwf.ncdc.noaa.gov/oa/climate/online/ccd/snowfall.html


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

This is the year... you watch...


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

haha what would make this THE year?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

You'll get as much snow as NJ did this past June!


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

We got a couple pushes last year. This year shouldn't be bad.


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

Nice to see you, I was told you headed back north... Call me... I have some places right in Greenville


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

sweet... ill give you a ring sometime this week......


----------



## rgrimes945 (Oct 22, 2006)

You still have the dodge or did you sell it ?


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

i sold the dodge... bought a ford f250 diesel and was gonna build it, but i ran out of money.... need a plow for that, so instead im trying to sell the f250 and get something with a plow already on it.... you know of any decent plows laying around cheap?


----------

